# My layout design



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

All, attached is a copy of my layout. I am looking for constructive criticisim. It isn't locked in stone but pretty set on design. Outer loop is a raised line on its own. Tripple main, with a staging yard on left and intermodal yard on right.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Depends on how you enjoy your layout, running trains or
switching operations. The layout in your drawing seems to
indicate that you like sitting back and watching the trains
go by.

If, however, you also want to get involved with switching
you'll want to add several short industry spurs that can
serve various companies that would use rail services.

These can be thru a turnout most anywhere around your
layout. 

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes what Don said.
Also what size trains are you going to run?
How big is that, what would the dimensions be? And what is all the inside space going to be?


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

The layout is 12x28, it is HO, I will be running large trains, and the inside edge isn't completely set yet but only a few inches past the innermost line around the layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My humble opinion? Eliminate a couple of tracks and add some structures and scenery. But since you're pretty set on your design you probably don't find that very helpful.

My uncle's layout was similar to that: hundreds od feet of track, on which he could get something like 20 trains running simultaneously, but he had absolutely no scenery, and his only sidings were to store trains that weren't actually running. When I first saw it, I nearly wet myself.... I was bored with it before the weekend was over.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I am assuming that there is some space in the middle to move around. Otherwise, you'll never ever be able to get to any of the track. One thing that is guaranteed is that your trains will derail in the most inaccessible place on your layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Holshot14 said:


> The layout is 12x28, it is HO, I will be running large trains, and the inside edge isn't completely set yet but only a few inches past the innermost line around the layout.


I figured each square represented a foot but wanted to make sure.
So is the middle all open then?
I don't understand what you mean in the outlined in red above.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see where you can move from one track to another in the yards, and
at a couple of crossovers around the ovals. With a 3 track main you
might want to think about using a slip switch with in conjunction with]
turnouts that form a double crossover.

If you plan a DCC system, I would go with no more than a 2 track main
and use some of the trackage as spurs.

The question of reach is quite valid. Will there be a center aisle
that would give you convenient access to the entire layout?
That would indicate the need for either a duck under (not recommended,
since I have one) or a movable bridge, most likely at the bottom of
your drawing...highly recommended.

Don


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments, I will be making some changes


----------

